# got invited to a second interview



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

Congratulations on being invited to your 2nd. 

BTW, pretty funny stories on the questions being asked. I think he got a kick out of it too. I don't know.

Anyway, congrats again. You did well.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey, way to go Lisa!! :clap  I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Good luck...I have been through my fair share of interviewing lately so I know how stressful it can be! What kind of job is it?


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job!









It's good that you had your answers memorized beforehand. I'd rather sound like I was reciting from a book than to not have an answer at all. (That actually happened to me. I was asked what my strengths were in an interview and I couldn't come up with an answer.







)


----------



## jay_walking (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats. 

I think everyone memorizes their strengths and weaknesses answers. Good luck next week.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just wanted say Good Luck again. You'll do great!


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I think it's good that you went prepared, even if it came out a little too rehearsed. 

Good luck....


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Uh. Double Uh. I'm sorry that didn't work out Lisa. Don't despair too long. You're a high quality person and now you have some interview experience under your belt so you'll READY for the next one. I can't imagine them not wanting to hire you!! :con 
Hang in there and treat yourself well. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Lisa said:


> I think that the first agency got in touch with that company and said that they would want the commission. That might be a reason for the company to drop me like that. It's the only explanation I can think of really.


That is the real reason. The company did not want to pay two commission for one person or get into a legal fight with either agency. It happened to my friend recently and he got rejected for the same reason. Good Luck!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

tomcoldaba said:


> Lisa said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the first agency got in touch with that company and said that they would want the commission. That might be a reason for the company to drop me like that. It's the only explanation I can think of really.
> ...


Thanks. At least I know why now.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

.


----------



## vegetablevn (Aug 12, 2010)

Lisa said:


> Oh, and thanks everyone for wishing me good luck. Just not been good at hitting the 'post reply' button recently.


 Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Apart from that, this link below may be useful: *Second interview questions*

Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Um, this thread is 3 years old??


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Lisa, I havent seen you around for a while. 

Congrats on the second interview, and I wish you luck.


----------

